# Those locknuts?



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I need some of those big locknuts that thread onto the porcelain socket and hold the glass shade in place.

Do they have a special name?
Any Idea where to aquire some?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah. It's called a "shade ring". They are available in metal, porcelain, and phenolic. Westinghouse and Satco would be the two I'd go to for that.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought some sconces that came with a tool to tighten the ring, it works really well for lights that have small shades that are hard to get your hand into. But not all of the rings are the same and I've found a few that it didn't work with. 

I wonder if the threads are all the same?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hack Work said:


> I bought some sconces that came with a tool to tighten the ring, it works really well for lights that have small shades that are hard to get your hand into. But not all of the rings are the same and I've found a few that it didn't work with.
> 
> I wonder if the threads are all the same?


The threads are all the same. It's governed by IEC 60061-1 (7004-21A-2)


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> The threads are all the same. It's governed by IEC 60061-1 (7004-21A-2)


Thanks.

Since Peter D is at work right now, I will post this for him:

:nerd:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Guess it's too late to ask what happened to the original shade rings?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

There is a fixture at the shop that is missing one, and I have a chandelier that refuses to hang perfectly straight so I want to add some rings on the high side.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

farlsincharge said:


> There is a fixture at the shop that is missing one, and I have a chandelier that refuses to hang perfectly straight so I want to add some rings on the high side.


Ahh... decent reason.

I've taped a nickel on top of 3-light island type fixtures to get them to hang level already, but not all fixtures have a place to tape a coin and not be visible.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I would have used a knockout slug, and kept the nickel in my pocket ... :whistling2:


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I save knockout slugs for balancing ceiling fans.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Ahh... decent reason.
> 
> I've taped a nickel on top of 3-light island type fixtures to get them to hang level already, but not all fixtures have a place to tape a coin and not be visible.


What was your markup on the balancing disk?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Ahh... decent reason.
> 
> I've taped a nickel on top of 3-light island type fixtures to get them to hang level already, but not all fixtures have a place to tape a coin and not be visible.


 

If you do not use light bulbs of the same wattage , the fixture will hang crooked !

I once told a customer this , and they believed it ! :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> If you do not use light bulbs of the same wattage , the fixture will hang crooked !
> 
> I once told a customer this , and they believed it ! :laughing:


I used to blame it on "cheap" fixtures, but even some higher end stuff hangs crooked. I'm not sure what the manufacturers really expect us to do when a long fixture hangs from a single point. Use our American ingenuity in place of their lack of Asian engineering, I guess.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

This fixture is above my table. It wasn't cheap.
Wait, it wasn't inexpensive. It is definitely cheap.


----------

